# piranha look-alike



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

just bought a large silver dollar from my lfs for $3 and was just thinking how much it looked like a Serra piranha. i know they are a cousin of the piranha but they look alot alike. here are a few pics


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how big is it? and damn...only for 3 bux?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats cheap for a silver dollar that is big.

what is it sharing a tank with? anything?


----------



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you see same behavior as P's..if so what kind would you say? I have only seen silver dollars in small dipslay LFS's tanks and have never seen what they would do in a spacious tank.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

are silver dollars usually aggressive because i see 2 that are about 5in or so at my LFS and they have like no fins and one is always chasing the other one all over the tank...its pretty crazy to watch, they do it all day long


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

are these guys man eaters or veggiz. and look salot like pacu, are they closely related?


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> are these guys man eaters or veggiz. and look salot like pacu, are they closely related?


They are veggie but can be quite trritorial with each other. I had 4 growing with mt two baby RBStill yesterday when I had to finally rescue them and shift them to another tank. Fins were all chewed up and they were on the menu, for sure !









Note the classic fin nips .

View attachment 94636


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! heheheheh
Niiiice snack..!!! hehehehee


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I actually thought of buying some silver dollars for feeders once...But I was worried that they'd just "shoal" with my reds because they look soo much alike.


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

You are right. They do that- for a while. Soon the P's start becoming larger in length as well as girth. About now you will see that the SD's are keeping their distance. From now anything goes-'cos a P is a P and everything else is food !








Heres a few more pics.
View attachment 94666

View attachment 94667

View attachment 94668

View attachment 94669

View attachment 94670


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

GREAT SCOTT! My theory was correct.









I guess the only way they would eat them as feeders was if you starved your P's for like a week and a half or something.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice Dollars, guys








And 3 bucks for such a big one: that's a sweet deal!

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man around here they are $20 for that size, i got 3 big ones now but bought them when they were babies.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

gopiqpp said:


> You are right. They do that- for a while. Soon the P's start becoming larger in length as well as girth. About now you will see that the SD's are keeping their distance. From now anything goes-'cos a P is a P and everything else is food !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cooooool!

they look more like Ps than pacus!

I tricked all my friends into thinkin i had Ps but they were my silver dollars. it worked


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> just bought a large silver dollar from my lfs for $3 and was just thinking how much it looked like a Serra piranha. i know they are a cousin of the piranha but they look alot alike. here are a few pics


the silver dollar that i bought is about 4" and i keep him with parrot cichlids and discus. mine is very timid and stays to his self.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice size dollars you have there


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> just bought a large silver dollar from my lfs for $3 and was just thinking how much it looked like a Serra piranha. i know they are a cousin of the piranha but they look alot alike. here are a few pics


the silver dollar that i bought is about 4" and i keep him with parrot cichlids and discus. mine is very timid and stays to his self.
[/quote]

Ben you should always keep SD's in groups of at least 5 fish. otherwise you wil miss their true beauty. A single fish will be miserable and scared and spends most of its time in a corner.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

gopiqpp said:


> Ben you should always keep SD's in groups of at least 5 fish. otherwise you wil miss their true beauty. A single fish will be miserable and scared and spends most of its time in a corner.


Really? I have one with my rhom and he does just that..pretty much hides all the time. adding some more would bring him out?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im not really into getting more of them i just picked him upu because it was 3 bucks and was the biggest i have seen around here. thanks for the tip


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love silver dollars. first fish i ever had. nice tank shots mate, im liking the setup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ben you should always keep SD's in groups of at least 5 fish. otherwise you wil miss their true beauty. A single fish will be miserable and scared and spends most of its time in a corner.


Really? I have one with my rhom and he does just that..pretty much hides all the time. adding some more would bring him out?
[/quote]







fee fi fo fum, i smell the blood of ..something something something









but yeah i bet if you add a few more silver dollars they

would come out a bit more


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice fish, I wanted to try some of those with my community tank I want to get.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ha but they eat your plants


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

VENOM said:


> ha but they eat your plants


Yes, they are reputed be plant eaters, but I have noticed that my SD's got so used to worms and scraps left over from the Piranhas tearing at the meat that they dont touch the plants now and accept flake food only if I havent put any earthworms or chicken in the tank for 2-3 days


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

my silver dollar has eaten a minnow one time


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

silver dollars make very impressive schooling fishes.

here are my old red hooks and silver dollars:


----------

